# Installing Alpine CDE-121 into 2003 GTI, No power? No nothing :\



## bizurk (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey everyone.

So let me start off by saying this isn't the first install I've ever done. But it is the first install i have done in a modern car. 

So to start off, i purchased the Alpine CDE-121 and the Axxess XSVI-9003

I matched all the wires to the appropriate colors and whatnot. When I plugged it into the car, and turned the key, nothing happened. Got no power or anything on the device. I took some pictures hoping they would help. Any advice would be great. Thanks guys!


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

that looks like the older xsvi-9003 which was recalled because the accessory output never worked or worked speratically.

They replaced it with the xsvi-9003-nav and chopped the price in half to match the regular version.

You can try something first.

Open up the black box and there is a pink wire coming out of a 4 pin plug, cut it. see if that helps

Also keep in mind that these modules are supposed to be "initiated" first. Plug the harness into the car but don't plug the other end into the radio. cycle the key to the "on" position (or ignition) and then off; now plug in the radio and try.

if none of these work, return that to wherever you got it and get the new updated version.

(there's even a NEW NEW updated version that is plug and play for the metra ASWC steering wheel controls  )

per usual not responsible if u **** ur **** up.


----------



## bizurk (Jan 29, 2010)

NFrazier said:


> Also keep in mind that these modules are supposed to be "initiated" first. Plug the harness into the car but don't plug the other end into the radio. cycle the key to the "on" position (or ignition) and then off; now plug in the radio and try.


Well this was the problem. Thank you so much man, now i can listen to my music! =D


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

bizurk said:


> Well this was the problem. Thank you so much man, now i can listen to my music! =D


No problem. Rookie mistake with the CAN-BUS modules. A lot of people chalk it up to the harness being bad, when in fact, they don't read the manual first (which as I'm sure you saw, is a 4x6 piece of paper w 10 pt font - not much to read, haha).


----------



## bizurk (Jan 29, 2010)

So today I pulled my working receiver out to plug in my new RCA and remote cables for the amp I got. When I recycled the car like before, now it won't turn back on again. The remote and RCA cables arnt plugged into anything. I've tried cycling the car like before Maybe 10 times and nothing. Checked all the fuses and everything seems fine. I even unplugged the battery, an then cycle the car. :/ any advice?


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

bizurk said:


> So today I pulled my working receiver out to plug in my new RCA and remote cables for the amp I got. When I recycled the car like before, now it won't turn back on again. The remote and RCA cables arnt plugged into anything. I've tried cycling the car like before Maybe 10 times and nothing. Checked all the fuses and everything seems fine. I even unplugged the battery, an then cycle the car. :/ any advice?


:-/ Sounds like you have a faulty one. Just make sure the radio isn't plugged in when you are doing this. Also make sure the door isn't open (since our cars have RAP the door being open might interfere with the signal). If that doesn't work, then try the pink wire I explained earlier, if THAT doesn't work, the harness is no good.


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

Take if back and harden wire your deck to power, use a 70-9003 for speaker connections. The only thing you lose out on is the retained accessory power. That means when you shut off your key, your radio will also shut off. The car uses data signals over 5 volt signals to co trol stuff, so just go right to the source.

Of course this does sound like it's your first rodeo, so you may wanna have a pro shop do it for you.


----------



## jcoutur (Feb 19, 2012)

*Having an issue with the XSVI-9003-NAV*

I have a Jetta 2009 TDI manual transmission. The unit work perfectly except when I put the key in the off position where the accessory position is on my car. The factory radio stays on until I remove my car key. 

In the off position the radio stays on for about 15seconds and turn off after. I have reset the unit many time by removing the radio fuse but what ever I do it does not work.

All the other function are working properly.

Thanks,


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

The unit in the pictures is an old unit, those were actually recalled for being faulty.

Make sure u initialized the unit (to the lsat poster) - instructions are in the packaing.


----------

